# arms bone mass.



## zenith (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi all ive been told to make your arms bigger forearm and wrists, is where steriods can help,

I allso hear that steriods are used for bone desease which one is used to help bone mass / dentsity i think its decca or would it most likely be a testosterone ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

If you have a disease you need to talk to a doctor about it, they can prescribe something.

It will not increase your bone mass or anything like that other than bringing you up to a healthy stage, you aren't going to grow a big forehead and big wrists from steroids.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 3, 2004)

if you want more bone mass, and have a disorder...try to get your doc to put you on GH....Nothin like the insurance co payin for yyour gear


----------



## zenith (Feb 3, 2004)

Okay ive been to the docter and had blood tests all was okay the thing is i do have exceptionly small arms and wrist and hands the thing is im 5ft 9 and just have tiny thin bones so they wont put me on it i dont think.

even everyone i know and even my family cant believe how small my arms and wrists and hands are its weird.

You all think i should buy human growth hormone my parents said they will buy me it if they can and where from ?
how to store and use it aswell ????

I thought steriods made humans bigger so my parents was gonna buy me that.


----------



## zenith (Feb 3, 2004)

If human growth hormone is best to use to help my problem anyone know one that actually works theirs alot of websites with sprays and stuff which sounds like alot of crap and hype like anti ageing etc.

Wheres the best one i saw one on a steriod site which was like an inject one would that be best than these silly sprays and stuff ?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

With lifting and eating they make your muscles bigger, not your bone structure. I can't say injectable hGH would do much for you either, I dont even know your age. If you look at the massive quanities of GH that pro bodybuilders use, they are already done growing, they wont get much of any kind of growth from it in the bone area.

I knew some 6 foot tall japanese guys under 120 pounds with very small wrists, but small bone structure all over so they were balanced.

What is your wrist size? What did the doctors say? Bone marrow issues or what?


----------



## zenith (Feb 3, 2004)

u wont believe me when i tell you this but my wrist size is 1 inch accross on the top measure around its 3 inches dunno what u mean about bone marrow i had blood tests done nothing wrong i do have tiny bones on though =P dont think theirs anything they can do =(


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 3, 2004)

if he aint done growin yet  i think the GH will do wonders for him... i knew a girl that was soooo short and soooo skinny like midgety... now shes up to size and weight... but thats my opinion and it could have been luck... i dunno


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, 3 inches is definitely small, now I get the picture. I am I believe 7.5" which I thought was small.

If you can't get it prescribed though, you are going to pay big bucks. If you can't get it domestic then you likely may not even see the product. There is lots of reading ahead for you too, GH is not as simple as buy and shoot.


----------



## zenith (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont think my docter will prescibe it just because im quite tall he says it shows im growing which maybe true but doesnt solve me problem isnt nice having real thin / low bone mass

Any sites where i can buy good ones then and learn about it searching on google is doing my head in i just find sprays and stuff


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

Like the sticky at the top of the forum says, dont ask for sources. This is not a place to peddle drugs.

Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.basskilleronline.com/anabolics.html

You can find some HGH info there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> u wont believe me when i tell you this but my wrist size is 1 inch accross on the top measure around its 3 inches



HOLY SHIT!    Are you drinking enough milk?  damn...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to drink milk like crazy, I hardly ever had soda as a kid. I still have a hard time believing that something is not out of whack that is causing your body to not build bone mass, what is your bodyweight at 5'9"?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Yea... I also think something is wrong.  I am 5'8" 190 and my wrists are as bug as Mudge's.

Also what is your ethnicity Zenith?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah I never liked my wrists, but thats life.

I have to assume a highly overactive thyroid or something, but I'm no doctor. We do have a couple here on the board that maybe could give ideas, but without seeing a comprehensive blood test its guesswork. Either your current doctors are putting you off, or you seriously got short sided with your genetics.

My guess though is thyroid and/or something to do with the building of bone mass being a serious problem, if it is not every part of your body though then I wouldn't know what would cause a localized abnormality like that.

I'll place my guess that he is white or asian.


----------



## Michael D (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> u wont believe me when i tell you this but my wrist size is 1 inch accross on the top measure around its 3 inches dunno what u mean about bone marrow i had blood tests done nothing wrong i do have tiny bones on though =P dont think theirs anything they can do =(



I refuse to believe this.  How can it possibly be 3" in circumference?  Guys, my thumb is 3" in circumference and my wrists are only 7".  You couldn't do a push up without breaking it.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2004)

Youre right, my thumb is 3" in circumference. Measure that wrist again, you'd have room for a carpel tunnel and nothing else.

Most peoples "schlongs" are about 6" around.

My wrist comes up 7 3/4"


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay guys big sorry said it wrong my wrist is actually 6 inches all the way round which still looks real small my dad is quite skinny but he doesnt have boney arms like me.

I am white im actually 5ft 9 now and i weigh 120 pounds i eat like an arse actually have big fat deposits like thigs belly and tits =D

But my arms are still tiny. My mum is actually real fat and big she has a thyroid problem. as i said had blood tests done and they didnt say anything so looks like the docter wont help.

Which is why i was wondering if theirs anything else u lot could think might help so far ive had people say this.

Calcium which i use alot anyway and it doesnt build bone just keeps it strong.

Fosamax tablets 70mg a week helps build bone maybe but had to be used for ages.

HGH dunno which ones are any good as alot of sites say its for anti ageing and stuff not much about helping bone mass.

another one was IPRIFLAVONE but ive seen reports that its actually useless in studys.

allso alot of the HGH on the net are made by herbs and stuff and i dont believe in herbs and things i think thats mostly bull. 

I would of hoped their was something that could help improve poor bone mass with stuff like today steriods etc supplments their is still nothing to really help build bone that is effective and im sure if their was it could help not just me but alot of people.

Sorry for the essay.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> HGH dunno which ones are any good as alot of sites say its for anti ageing and stuff not much about helping bone mass.



Some people are just small, 6" wrist is not abnormal. Thats what hGH is for, its for helping people with low GH output, to repair the body.

I would have been about 165 pounds when I hit your height towards the end of 15 years old, and skinny not fat.

Even if you put half an inch on your wrists, are you going to be happy after having spent $5,000 or so on your little experiment?


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

yes because their so small i hate erm i got tiny legs i might run a steriod cycle of 500 test for 8 weeks to see if it makes me look any better but id still do anything to increase bone mass as they are so small maybe their not abnormal but they look it compared to everyone elses


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

oh and im not just thinking that everyone allways comments on how small i look =\\\ even my own family which is why their pay anything if their is anything that can help =|||


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

People just turn out differently man, I'm 6'2" and my brother is 5'6", thats life.

GH may help, but it does cost alot of money, and you are looking at least around 6 months to even see if anything happens, you are going to be shooting yourself twice a day.

You still haven't stated your age though, if you are done growing, you are done growing. If you take steroids, then you will close the growth plates making you stop growing.

85-95% of the estrogen in the male body comes from testosterone aromitization, aromatase enzymes lie in the male bodyfat. Now when you take superphysiological amounts of testosterone your estrogen is going to go through the roof, this is actually there were studies done on anti aromatase products to see if it would help with growth (height), and they do work, along with GH - if the person has not stopped growing.

So all testosterone will do is make you "finish" your puberty sooner, meaning no more growth in the bones at all.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

im 17 and a half and i look i deffinatly dont look my age nothing fits me.

If steriods make you finish pubety quicker dont that mean grow into an adult which would help bones aswell their must be something i can do its not like anyone else in my family is as small as me.

its not that im small im tall with tiny bones its dumb something must help.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes it will complete your pubecant period sooner, meaning you will STOP growing due to the quick buildup of estrogen. You do not grow taller using testosterone, it stunts your growth, steroids are not the answer there is nothing more to discuss on that as its a fact.

What did I just tell you about growing, anti-aromatase was used along with GH, not testosterone which would only increase estrogen. Without being monitored by a doctor however, anti-aromatase use can be dangerous. If you think you honestly have manboobs at a meager 120 pounds, then it sounds like your estrogen is already high, and that you dont eat very much to weigh so little.

5'9" is not tall, average is 5'10" in the US today.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

no i dont have man boobs i never said one i said i have fat thighs and YES i do have a fat floppy chest not excatly tits from roids.

and its not that i dont eat alot thanks my face is chubby i have a belly like i drink beer all the time but i have tiny tiny skinny arms and hands so it looks stupid if the problem was i didnt wat enough you think i would bother even posting here for help.

anyhow thanks for ur help looks like no 1 has a clue what to do.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

like i said before when it comes to building bone and stuff no 1 actually have a clue docters dont know how to make bigger bone mass heck even body builders dont i hope one day theirs a cure for small bones.

I was born 2 month premature maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> I am white im actually 5ft 9 now and i weigh 120 pounds i eat like an arse actually have big fat deposits like thigs belly and tits =D



Tits and boobs are the same thing where I come from.



> I was born 2 month premature maybe that has something to do with it



Very good possibility, although some premies grow fully without problems, it may depend on the kind of care you get early on or just a roll of the dice.

I know a girl that was premie, she is 5'7" and 140 pounds, so she turned out ok.

If you have a copy of the blood test I'm sure it would be helpfull to see it, because how you are "fat" at 120 pounds makes no sense to me. I knew two guys who almost weighed that and were only 3 inches taller, and they looked near death.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

okay i was born 2 months premature but was put in intensive care and since then they have said everything is normal i weigh about 9 stone something my scales are allways up and down

I can post pics of me small arms and my fat places if you dont belive me i know it sounds weird and makes no sense i suppose i weigh so light because my bones are so thin. but i do have fat places. very fat belly boobs and just small legs and arms.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

There was an Egyptian pharo who had some feminine features, yet was a male, a larger than normal chest and stomach both as well as some curvy hips. It was severe enough to confuse Egyptoligists for awhile, they weren't sure why he was represented in such a way.

I believe it was Eye, who also made it that it was only legal to worship the Sun God and none other, so he was not popular since he basically tried to rewrite thier religion.

I'm guessing a hormonal imbalance, but there is such a wide range before they call you abnormal that it could very well be the case.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok, Akhenaton was the Pharaoh, I think Eye was an advisor.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

lol are you saying im that god but have been re born this day and age lol =P

Anyway maybe i should go to the docters and ask him and tell him my small bones is upsetting my he may find it stupid though ?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

> Egyptologists would recognize what was most probably Marfan's syndrome. His toes, fingers, and facial features were elongated, and his hips were wide and, one more anomaly, he had breasts and feminine features. Some archeologists have difficulty believing a Pharaoh had such a feminine appearance and theorize that, because Aton the Sun God was androgynous



http://www.thepharaohs.net/pharaohs/Akhenaton.cfm


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> lol are you saying im that god but have been re born this day and age lol =P



Thats exactly what I meant 



> Anyway maybe i should go to the docters and ask him and tell him my small bones is upsetting my he may find it stupid though ?



A doctor would certainly at least be a good person to talk to, since they should know generally speaking what is going on, but your wrist size is within some kind of normal range. A general practitioner also is only going to know general things, a specialist I'm sure would know more about either hormones and bones when you went to such a person. Endocronoligists are often the people that someone sees when they want to talk hormones, as for bone stuff I guess you see an Orthopedic doctor.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

Orthopedic doctor where can i find one of these in the uk =\\\\ i guess i dont go to my local gp lol


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

No idea, but in the states you see your doctor and try to get a referal, or of course you can look in whatever directory the hospital has for you and try to get an appointment.


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

hmm anyhow tomorrow ill ask the for an apointment with my gp when i go what could i say to make him think im not just a weirdo ill show him my arms and just say look their small they aint grown for ages is their a problem lol


----------



## zenith (Feb 4, 2004)

im gonna be so inbaresed lol bet he dont have many people go in and say things like that =\\\


----------



## zenith (Feb 7, 2004)

OKAY im real pissed at the moment i went to the docter he aggreed my bones LOOK and WAS real small he said he suspected a desease.

I have bone scans but they found nothing so now hes gonna do jack shit AAAAARGHHHHH

MAYBE I SHOULD CUT THE SMALL ARMS OFF AND MAYBE PUT SOME WOODERN ONES ON.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 7, 2004)

im sure he is not the only game in town...find a more liberal doc...eventually someone will give you something...guys get HRT(horomone replacement thearipy) for just telling their doc thet they feel feminine


----------

